

Show HN: Control your 3D printers via Raspberry Pi from the web - fudged71
http://demo.printtopeer.com/

======
StanChordo
I really want a 3D printer- I am hoping to make that happen in 2014- so cool.
Maybe they will get a little cheaper and then I am IN

~~~
fudged71
We're going to be seeing a lot of innovative 3D printers on the market in
2014, it's really exciting.

